# Taxation reforms



## Bartolus (Sep 14, 2011)

Taxation on current accounts and investments changes in accordance with D.L 138/2011 converted into law 148/2011 where the amount of tax on returns will be 20%

As from 1 January 2012 the rate relative to taxation on income from interest, dividends and capital gains will be merged into a standard 20% rate of tax.

The effect of the reform translates into a rate reduction on current and deposit accounts and an increase for stocks, life policies, deriviatives and other tradeable assets and financial instruments.

State bonds are excluded where the rate shall remain at 12.5%

The increase will take effect from 1 January 2012


----------

